

Show HN: Ringator – A summary of the best value diamonds - cloudout
http://www.ringator.com/

======
anilgulecha
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5kWu1ifBGU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5kWu1ifBGU)
\-- what's your take on this? Diamonds as an investment vs a fashion
accessory.

